# B&Q INSULATION, good value?



## clonboy

hi all , saw this last week , rolls of 150 mm insulation, the recycled stuff, so not itching, going for approx 9,50 a roll .
seems good to me, what do you think, i know i still have to do my attic


----------



## seantheman

how many square meters in the B&q roll?


----------



## clonboy

sorry, not sure, ill try to find out


----------



## woodbine

[broken link removed]

there are a couple of 150mm rolls on that page. 

I can't find an Irish B&Q website. Is it possible that they don't have one for Ireland, with Irish prices and Irish offers? 

if that's the case it's scandalous.

 I'm open to correction if someone can show me a website or even how to change the currency on their website.


----------



## clonboy

your right, they dont have a .IE site, I met a guy in there one day who saw an offer on the english website and he called the local store to verify if the offer was valid there also, whci it was, for the exchange rate i am not sure what it was.


----------



## clonboy

i dont see the rolls on the website that i saw in the store


----------



## Leo

woodbine said:


> I can't find an Irish B&Q website. Is it possible that they don't have one for Ireland, with Irish prices and Irish offers?
> 
> if that's the case it's scandalous.


 
What's so scandalous about that? Running a web site of that complexity costs a huge amount of money. Converting the existing site and infrastructure behind it to cater for dual or multiple currencies would be very expensive. given the size of the Irish market and their presence within it, they may never receive a return on that investment.
Leo


----------



## woodbine

Ikea did it. 

i think any company without a decent website is at a distinct disadvantage these days. 

But B&Q aren't the only ones. A few months ago i was researching a laptop and discovered that neither Harvey Norman nor PCWorld have one. 

And i would think that the rural nature of Ireland would almost necessitate having a website for a company such as B & Q. I use the internet to research most things before i purchase and, well.... "_if you're not in, you can't win!"_


----------



## Leo

woodbine said:


> Ikea did it.


 
True, but Ikea already had the multi-region ability long before they came to the Irish market.


----------



## frash

Just bringing this back on topic.......

B&Q are now doing BOGOF on attic insulation


----------



## niallo34

I did two houses with this BOGOF in the last few weeks - good stuff and easy to lay.


----------



## seantheman

frash said:


> Just bringing this back on topic.......
> 
> B&Q are now doing BOGOF on attic insulation


what price for these and how many mtrs sq?


----------



## frash

seantheman said:


> what price for these and how many mtrs sq?



€21 for 5.4sqm of 200mm thick rolls of insulation

Edit: if you buy one of the above then you get another for free so 10.8 sqm for €21


----------



## kopkidda

frash said:


> €21 for 5.4sqm of 200mm thick rolls of insulation



Does this meet housing regulations?


----------

